# Ever think you should be someone else?



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Kind of a tongue in cheek thread lol
Do you ever think you should or wish you were, another kind of person? Such as those who express the idea that they are actually one type of person trapped in another type of persons body?

I think I should be Asian. For these reasons:

1. I like Asian food the best
2. I think Asian languages are really awesome sounding
3. I love Asian (traditional) music
4. I love Asian architecture, a lot more than western architecture
5. I very much identify with most Asian countries (generally) polite oriented culture, as opposed to American's confrontational oriented culture.
6. I also like the amount of discipline instilled in most Asian countries, I know heaps of people in my old high school that could have used some discipline, including me!
7. I think Asian girls are pretty much the hottest kind of girls 

I think there are probably other things I could think of but it is two in the morning here! Do you see?? I am actually Asian in a white person body.

Anyway, I know I made a lot of generalizations...but like I said, it's not too much of a 
serious thread.

So what kind of person is trapped inside of you???


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I sometimes want to be someone else...if I walk past someone on the street and they look interesting to me I feel like I would want to live their life for a day.


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting topic. By Asian do you mean far eastern Asia? I'm really into admiring architecture, do you have some favourite buildings?

As for me, I always felt as though I were born at the wrong time more than in the wrong place. Not that I'm romanticising the past as a place with the sort of medical care or freedoms we have now, but I've just never associated with or cared at all for today's culture or general social conventions very much really.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I’m an extrovert trapped in a shy personality.
I’d love to be a entertainer/performer but lack the confidence (and probably the skill) to really go for it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

skalpel said:


> Interesting topic. By Asian do you mean far eastern Asia? I'm really into admiring architecture, do you have some favourite buildings?
> 
> As for me, I always felt as though I were born at the wrong time more than in the wrong place. Not that I'm romanticising the past as a place with the sort of medical care or freedoms we have now, but I've just never associated with or cared at all for today's culture or general social conventions very much really.


By Asian, I mean pretty much anything from Korea to Thailand or Vietnam area.

As for Asian architecture I like. I think the Emerald Buddhist Temple in Thailand is amazingly beautiful:


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)

The Emerald Temple is gorgeous, great pictures there too.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

presto said:


> I'm an extrovert trapped in a shy personality.
> I'd love to be a entertainer/performer but lack the confidence (and probably the skill) to really go for it.


I know what you mean, I am somewhat like this too. Which is why internet forums and such are a great place for our types of personalities because our inner extravert can come out without having to worry about being shy.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

violadude said:


> I know what you mean, I am somewhat like this too. Which is why internet forums and such are a great place for our types of personalities because our inner extravert can come out without having to worry about being shy.


So true, it a great way of opening up!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, i always thought i should have a better memory, better analytical and strategical skills, a better sense of humour, better improvisational and social skills, an early musical/scientific/artistic/mathematical education and better understanding of them, more confidence, better concentration and the skills required to lead the world - just to name a few.
So yeah, i always thought i should be an erudite genius, successful in everything i took upon myself to accomplish.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmmm, I think I should have been born a countess.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Im not sure how serious i want to be in this thread, but I have not considered being anyone else really. I like individualism and being recognized as a unique person (im sure we all want that) in life. But I have always wondered how death would feel like the moment it happens - so I guess my vote goes to "Ever think you should be dead for 1 minute"


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I got a perfectly capable rock star trapped in here...one with very bad timing and contacts.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I am an anachronism. When I watch movies set in the 18th or 19th century, such as _Amadeus_ or _Hamlet_, or even Disney's _The Pirates of the Caribbean_, or I read books such as _Les Misérables_, I feel a sense of belonging. I feel that I belong _then_ with _that_ culture, when there was still more of the world to discover. I feel like I know that culture--I know that society. I feel like I know how to move around and operate within that society, just as a powerful businessman of today knows how to move around and operate within today's society. And yet, I can't place my finger on any specific knowledge. I don't know, for example, how investing worked in early 19th century France, but I know that the way Dumas described it in _The Count of Monte Cristo_ feels right.

TL;DR: I read too much, and that makes me delusional.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

I always thought I should be rich version of myself.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've often felt I am not quite from this planet. Left to my own devices I would adapt to a 32 hour day. I should have been a lone traveler on a years long deep space exploration journey sometime in the distant future with long stretches of not much to do officially, but billions of things to do creatively.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellently funny post!!!



Chrythes said:


> Well, i always thought i should have a better memory, better analytical and strategical skills, a better sense of humour, better improvisational and social skills, an early musical/scientific/artistic/mathematical education and better understanding of them, more confidence, better concentration and the skills required to lead the world - just to name a few.
> So yeah, i always thought i should be an erudite genius, successful in everything i took upon myself to accomplish.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Dunno, depends when you ask.

Sometime when I'm air conducting, I wish I was Gustavo Dudamel or Alan Gilbert or one of those younger guys heading the world's major orchestras.

I'm quite a gentle kind of person, I'm not in your face in real life but I do speak my mind, I am honest. So given that, a total contrast would be to be like a tough guy, say Silvester Stallone back in his prime!

Sometimes I think it would be good to be back in the '60's, a rocker like Mick Jagger, the world was his oyster (but now he's a boring old fart :lol.

Or "Crocodile" Mick Dundee, or the late Steve Irwin, the Crocodile Hunter, doing all those kinds of daring things. But sometimes I think these guys are like modern Tarzans, and it's kind of cliched. I'd like to maybe do it for a day but not much more. I am a nerd and cherish my books, cd's and concerts . Boring stuff like that.

& a side issue -



violadude said:


> ...
> 5. I very much identify with most Asian countries (generally) polite oriented culture, as opposed to American's confrontational oriented culture.
> 
> ...


I thought Americans are quite polite, or at least the ones I've come across here are like that. Or maybe because here they're not in their own country, they're not at home? You know better than me, obviously. But I have had American acquaintances & I've been fine with them on the whole. Maybe it's a front, I don't know, people can be deceptive sometimes. & I don't like to stereotype cultures, ethnic groups, etc. anyway...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> 5. I very much identify with most Asian countries (generally) polite oriented culture, as opposed to American's confrontational oriented culture.


Generally is right. About 24 hours in Korea will disillusion you about this real fast.



violadude said:


> 7. I think Asian girls are pretty much the hottest kind of girls


They're good looking, but pretty much women everywhere are - Russia, Scandinavia, India, Turkey, Romania, Latin America, France - yes, pretty much everywhere.

The only place I've been where I wasn't very impressed by the women was Thailand. Edit: Sorry, also, Japan.

Based on that, there is a joke that I tell Koreans who ask why I live in Korea, when I don't want to tell the true story. I went to Thailand, I say, and the food was great but the women weren't pretty. So I went to Vietnam. The women were beautiful, but the food wasn't good. So I came to Korea. The food is great, the women are beautiful, so I stayed.

They always like that.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

No, I don't think on being somebody else. But I deeple regret that my grandparents went from Europe to Argentina, when they could have go to Canada.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> They're good looking, but pretty much women everywhere are - Russia, Scandinavia, India, Turkey, Romania, Latin America, France - yes, pretty much everywhere.
> 
> The only place I've been where I wasn't very impressed by the women was Thailand. Edit: Sorry, also, Japan.
> 
> ...


Well, taste in women (or men) is about as subjective as taste in music! I have a thing for Asian girls that I don't have for any other ethnicity. Not to sound racist....but it is what it is.

And my girlfriend is Thai and she is very beautiful!  lol awkward.....


----------



## deeslexia (Nov 23, 2011)

As an XY creature with an XX autistic ' child ' mind with the hard drive full by 1960 , I never stop thinking about being someone Elsie , somewhere Elsie and sometime Elsie .


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, as should be apparent, I long to be a sinful king, suffering from an incurable, agonizing wound, waiting in vain for a savior who never comes.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Well, as should be apparent, I long to be a sinful king, suffering from an incurable, agonizing wound, waiting in vain for a savior who never comes.


I _was_ on my way, but traffic was so bad.

If you'd've had your cell phone, you'd've got my text.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a pretty mean British accent. Some people think I should have been born on the other side of the pond.


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

Weston said:


> I've often felt I am not quite from this planet. Left to my own devices I would adapt to a 32 hour day. I should have been a lone traveler on a years long deep space exploration journey sometime in the distant future with long stretches of not much to do officially, but billions of things to do creatively.


Pretty much in the same boat here.

I always felt I should've been a space traveler too, however with better technology than we have right now as there isn't a very... wide area to explore. Interesting nonetheless, regardless of the explorable areas we are restricted to at this moment.

At night people usually notice (when I'm outdoors, that is) me staring at the stars for an hour or two, if not longer... which also usually involves dreaming along with it.

As for earthly matters, I absolutely think I should've been Asian. I love their food, language, landscape, architecture, and just the culture in general. Oh, and not to forget, the Asian babes.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never felt that I should be someone else, but I do find my own consciousness immensely strange.

The fact that I see the world through _these_ eyes has always boggled me - why not some other eyes, or why not more than one pair of eyes at the same time? When I was young, I formulated my own little naive idea about reincarnation, not believing that the 'essence' of consciousness could just go away at death.

If I was someone else, I think I'd rather just be _something_ else - a disembodied intelligence, experiencing and interacting with the world without the barrier of a body. This strange thing feels like a misshapen vessel for what is _really_ me - I should be ghostly, but solid.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you ever tried psychedelic drugs Poley (LSD, Mescaline - If you never had the chance yet, read Aldous Huxley's The Doors Of Perception)?
Apologies for the following cliché statement , but it's been said that they are capable of making the user become something else, or rather experience the world while being "something else" while maintaining the intelligence of the user.
Oh, and if you are lucky - strokes are capable of that as well.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Chrythes said:


> Have you ever tried psychedelic drugs Poley (LSD, Mescaline - If you never had the chance yet, read Aldous Huxley's The Doors Of Perception)?
> Apologies for the following cliché statement , but it's been said that they are capable of making the user become something else, or rather experience the world while being "something else" while maintaining the intelligence of the user.
> Oh, and if you are lucky - strokes are capable of that as well.


 No and never thanks!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I should be late XVIIIth/early XIXth century swashbuckler. I would be born in lower class family somewhere under Paris and I would spend my early youth walking in hemise with puffed sleeves and stealing horses of evil landowner so I would be able to go to capital from time to time where I would drink a lot and observe galant gentelmen and their ways. Then Napoleon would come and I would join him in Italy business, I would join the cavalry and in early 20's would become lieutenant of hussars BTW I THINK MY NAME COULD BE JEAN OR FRANCOIS, I would have one best friend and he would be called Pierre and I would use to enter the tent in our camp and say GREETINGS PIERRE you know what I mean GREETINGS PIERRE so when the Italian Campaign would be over I would go back to Paris and would be something like that:










So, Pierre would be from upper classes and he would get me into the high society, I would be strooling in galant uniform and curl my mustache, putting to shade aristocratic geezer so they would say LET'S GET RID OF THIS GEEZER and would take bets who will kill be in duel to I would start dueling and I would be tough player with swords and pistols and I would soon get famous for killing/wounding some major frequenters of salons and I would be into modern poetry and in salons I would talk about Byron and others and I would spend evenings in threters and operas, also I would chase dames and and torment them with exalted confessions, I would write poor poems myself too, I would meet Balzac and he would model one of his characters on me, so that would be up till next major warfare, I would go with Napoleon to the east and I would fight and walk into the tent saying GREETINGS PIERRE, before we reach Moscow I would be captain, one of most galant officers of Grand Army but then it would be 1812 and I would be close to death, get lost after battle and separated from the army I would try to survive and go through the whole Russia in winter time having 1284754251341230 adventures and from time to time being profound thinker a'la Bolkonsky from War and Peace all those pretentious thoughts I would have and so I would become deeper geezer and then I would find shelter in Lithuania and would feel reborn and get affianced but soon I would receive a note from Pierre which would say NAPOLEON COMES BACK and I would say OOOO and there would be splendid scene where I open the old chest where I put my old uniform and sword and I would take it from it and look at the imperial eagle and say HMMMMM and I would leave my fiancee behind and go back to help during 100 days of Napoleon and I would fight at Waterloo and get wounded while bravely cutting canon with bare sword, Bristish scoundrels would shoot me into chest and I would almost die but I would survive and I would get back to Paris and they would give me no military rent because of political situation where they persecuted bonapartists so I would get depressed and I would join napoleonic club for ex-napoleonic geezers and we would make pranks for royalists and duel with them and read Byron and go to operas and stuff I would be in early 30's but then one spring I would have a walk early in the moning and I would say HMMM and I would go back to Lithuania and get married and stuff I don't know, it's not good ending because there would be no more dueals and swashbucklery, happines perhaps, but it's only good, not perfect, I don't know, would I grow old in happyness or die in some spectacular way? Would I become mysterious pseudo-Spaniard known as Don Comaro and leading some mysterious cause?

*WE SHALL NEVER... FIND OUT... *


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I've always wondered what it would be like to be Russian... to actually speak Russian, live in St.Petersburg maybe, be well-learned in the culture, maybe even be a flutist at one of those conservatories. Then I could claim that people like Glazunov, Prokofiev, etc. are really _my _composers, as in they were representatives of my fatherland/motherland, whatever it's called. But there are parts of Russia I would be sad to know, like the brutal history of hundreds of years, plus the fact it's not good to live there right now, economically, religiously, socially, etc.

So, _should _I be Russian? No.

There's this one young lady in War & Peace that's a lot like me though, Princess Maria Bolkonsky, and I would have loved to be her. If you ever read that great novel, think of me, and how my character/personality is.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I should be late XVIIIth/early XIXth century swashbuckler. I would be born in lower class family somewhere under Paris and I would spend my early youth walking in hemise with puffed sleeves and stealing horses of evil landowner so I would be able to go to capital from time to time where I would drink a lot and observe galant gentelmen and their ways. Then Napoleon would come and I would join him in Italy business, I would join the cavalry and in early 20's would become lieutenant of hussars BTW I THINK MY NAME COULD BE JEAN OR FRANCOIS, I would have one best friend and he would be called Pierre and I would use to enter the tent in our camp and say GREETINGS PIERRE you know what I mean GREETINGS PIERRE so when the Italian Campaign would be over I would go back to Paris and would be something like that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did I read all that?


----------

